# Karajan 1980 lvb symphony cycle



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought a second hand set of Karajan's 1980s lvb symphony cycle. Then read the reviews... So shall I give it away? Keep the eroica only? Keep it? I don't like clutter and my time is precious. Serious question.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Listen to it and keep it if you like it. I gave mine to my son because I enjoy my 60s cycle more. Reviews are just ideas, not the gospel.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Just noticed there are two threads giving me ample opinions to inform my decision. Thanks.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, there are several threads dealing with this subject but I would second that you should actually listen to it and judge for yourself if it's for you or not. It's not my personal favorite cycle (that honor belongs to Gunter Wand's cycle) but it's certainly not junk in my opinion. I have all of Karajan's Beethoven recordings and it's interesting to hear how he viewed Beethoven over 4 decades, but at the same time how remarkably consistent he was in his interpretations.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I remember the Karajan 1980 set coming out to mixed reviews. Back then with the new digital recording techniques it seemed that many of the top orchestras and conductors were pushing to get new cycles done of the old reliables.
I think at the time Karajan was caught up in this and although the Beethoven he recorded was consistent it was not his finest hour.
My favourite is the 70's cycle, but I think the last cycle is enjoyable just not very inspired


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the all three 60s 70s and 80s cycles. I'm sure if we just had the 80s cycle we would consider it very fine (the Eroica particularly) but it simply does not beat anything else HvK did in the other cycles. Nor is the recording as good even though it is digital, although they had cleaned up the sound in the Karajan Gold edition. To me the 80s cycle was good but unnecessary.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

I have to disagree with the previous contributor. I am glad I have the stellar 3rd and 8th symphonies from the 1980s cycle.

The main thing is to make sure that you have the remastered Karajan Gold versions.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Be careful about music reviews; those are peoples' personal opinions. Also, I notice that most people only ever bother to review something if they don't like it. 
Listen for yourself, and if you like it, keep it. For me personally, HvK's best Beethoven was the 1963, but you may find you like the 1980 better. Everyone's different.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree with the others here, you should listen to it and decide for yourself. There are a lot of things about that set that are very fine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't want them for free , by that time he was to bombastic and had nothing to add to his earlier recording, just for technology purpose this set .


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I don't want them for free , by that time he was to bombastic and had nothing to add to his earlier recording, just for technology purpose this set .


You have clearly not heard the 1980 set.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dsphipps100 said:


> You have clearly not heard the 1980 set.


If I didn't I wouldn't dare make comments, they where made for all the wrong reasons .
And also, please, don't be so patronising :tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

I myself prefer the 80s cycle to the 60s cycle, but I also think those who have the earlier set need not rush out to get the later set: the differences are not that startling. Unless you are a Herbaholic, in which case you doubtless have every Karajan cycle already.

I have no idea how the other Karajan cycles compare. I may be a completist but I am not crazy.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I would always form my opinion and not take a reviewer, however much I might respect them, as gospel.
Having said that, I had little use for conk's later cycles (though they had their moments0 and found the 60s cycle to be the most consistently satisfying. I actually just gave it away yesterday to Goodwill, as I am selling my turntable and no longer have a need for vinyl.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> I would always form my opinion and not take a reviewer, however much I might respect them, as gospel.
> Having said that, I had little use for conk's later cycles (though they had their moments0 and found the 60s cycle to be the most consistently satisfying. I actually just gave it away yesterday to Goodwill, as I am selling my turntable and no longer have a need for vinyl.


Spot on, but, insinuating someone with a different opinion off not hearing it goes to far.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

Does no-one have a good word for his 1950s cycle with the Philharmonia? Best of the lot, in my view.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marsilius said:


> Does no-one have a good word for his 1950s cycle with the Philharmonia? Best of the lot, in my view.


That's the problem I guess :tiphat:


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Marsilius said:


> Does no-one have a good word for his 1950s cycle with the Philharmonia? Best of the lot, in my view.


I would say that the 7th of this cycle could rank among his best. The 6th (one that in my opinion Karajan never mastered) is also worth listening (even if it is far away from what Karl Bohm did). All others are not comparable with his 60's cycle with the Berliners.

As usual, just my opinion.


----------

